# Brinkmann Cimarron rebuild.



## planman4y2k (Oct 12, 2015)

So I posted earlier with my $100 Craigslist find.













IMG_20151008_183315991_HDR.jpg



__ planman4y2k
__ Oct 12, 2015





It had been repainted IMO... And the inside was full of ash and rust in both the fb and cc.













IMG_20151008_225858381.jpg



__ planman4y2k
__ Oct 12, 2015





Started Sunday with a clean out and started sanding everything.












IMG_20151011_154515299.jpg



__ planman4y2k
__ Oct 12, 2015


















IMG_20151011_195728627.jpg



__ planman4y2k
__ Oct 12, 2015


















IMG_20151011_205301142.jpg



__ planman4y2k
__ Oct 12, 2015


















IMG_20151011_205328917.jpg



__ planman4y2k
__ Oct 12, 2015






After 8 hours of sanding and cleaning, the next day was ready for primer and paint!













IMG_20151012_105120561_HDR.jpg



__ planman4y2k
__ Oct 12, 2015





Four coats later...













IMG_20151012_181142841.jpg



__ planman4y2k
__ Oct 12, 2015





I replaced the therm with a Taylor and had to buy a new grease bucket.  I was able to save the grates and used my fb basket from my Char griller.
[GALLERY="media, 429247"][/GALLERY]
Very excited to use my new heavy duty smoker.  Less than $175 total wrapped up in it.  Gonna cure the paint later this week.  Really excited to have a real smoker now!  And suggestions to make it better... I would love to hear them.[GALLERY="media, 429249"][/GALLERY]


----------



## planman4y2k (Oct 12, 2015)

IMG_20151012_190636846.jpg



__ planman4y2k
__ Oct 12, 2015


----------



## planman4y2k (Nov 23, 2015)

IMG_20151105_185823714.jpg



__ planman4y2k
__ Nov 23, 2015





Got my tuning plates!   Put em in and fired it up.  Temps held steady at 245 to 265 side to side.  Tried to raise the temp super high...but it wouldnt increase past 265.


----------

